# What do techies do when not working?



## TalBrite (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd have originally said they didn't have time for anything else, but it's amazing how much time I've found that other techies spend here, and the time I've suddenly been able to free up to be here, stretching my legs into the Control Booth community and loving it so far.  

Hi. I'm new. Nice to meet you.  I've got a couple years of stage management and props experience, and I'm eager to learn from those who've been through a lot more than I have.


----------



## Van (Dec 30, 2006)

I've got a cushy desk job < yeah right > So I'm always able to take a look here 3-4 times a day. 'Course at night I just ignore my kids and wife so I can spend time here  
Welcome aboard !


----------



## SocksOnly (Dec 30, 2006)

Luckily for me the school hasn't blocked this website (yet), so I just pop in now and then during the day. Of course, I'm always on the internet anyway, so I may as well be here (instead of MySpace or something...)

Welcome!


----------



## Footer (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I can think of a few things that I do while not working, but I tend to not talk about them here...


----------



## avkid (Dec 31, 2006)

I got to a SUNY(state university of New York) Community College.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 9, 2007)

First of all let me ditto Van and say Welcome.

Second, sleeping and eating tend to to factor reasonably high on the things to do while not working list, as does dropping by Controlbooth rather regularly...


----------



## PhantomD (Jan 13, 2007)

Definitely ditto.


----------



## sound_nerd (Jan 13, 2007)

Right now, I'm mid build so the only stuff I have time for is eating and sleeping between the hours of 11pm and 8am. Typically though, I spend time with family, watch movies, read, study up on the latest gear and techniques related to my field.


----------



## erosing (Jan 13, 2007)

I mess with my computers(programming, server, hardware, anything fun), play magic the gathering, or play chess. Oh and for kicks, yes I play DnD on occasion....


----------



## What Rigger? (Jan 14, 2007)

What to do when not working? Try to convince people that a "techie" is an amateur and a demeaning term, and then call the union hall looking for a gig with other pro stagehands.


----------



## tdbatman (Jan 16, 2007)

Look for cool new things at Home Depot.
Make up purchase orders, draft plans, research for next show....Oh, you said when not working...wait I don't know what that is.


----------



## len (Jan 17, 2007)

Since I own the business (such as it is) I'm never not working. If the phone rings I answer it. If I get an idea, or if there's something to be done, I do it. But at the same time, I work from home so the cooking, the cleaning, etc., are also there and I don't really have a set schedule. But if that's all done, then it's EPL, UEFA, MLS, or a dvd of an HBO or other cable show.


----------



## LDtheLD (Jan 17, 2007)

Not working? Hmmm...I've heard of that from somewhere....


----------



## Van (Jan 17, 2007)

LDtheLD said:


> Not working? Hmmm...I've heard of that from somewhere....


 
Yeah, you know, that part when you close your eyes for 5 minutes. That's called "Time-Off" or "Not Working"


----------



## Footer (Jan 17, 2007)

Van said:


> Yeah, you know, that part when you close your eyes for 5 minutes. That's called "Time-Off" or "Not Working"



Its a sad day when you see an air mattress in your office as a perk.


----------

